
ZIL and the Z-Machine - swift
http://www.filfre.net/2012/01/zil-and-the-z-machine/
======
_xo_
In case you want to try old z-machine games - there are several javascript
interpreters.

I wrote one a while (as in - years) ago -
[http://z-machine.lilawelt.de/](http://z-machine.lilawelt.de/)

------
neuroscr
Bunch of z-machine games here: [http://ifiction.org/](http://ifiction.org/)

